# 'junk' food question



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie is currently eating: 
- Go Natural, Chicken, Fruit & Vegetable Formula (her fav). *has a high fat content but she loves it & is an energetic little bugger so I'm ok with it
- Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul, Adult Cat Light Formula *balances the high fat in the 1st food
- Wellness Indoor Health 
- PC's 1st Nutrition Reduced Fat *this is her 'junk' food

I just discovered a mouse got into the PC food, so that's gone in the garbage.

I have a container of Purina Friskies Savory Selections cat food. 
Crude protein - 32%
fat - 9%
1st 2 ingredients: ground yellow corn, soybean meal

After I bought it I realized the first two ingredients were fillers so removed it from Sylvie's diet. Has anyone used this food as a junk food? I'm wondering if it's too junky to be used as a junk food?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would consider any Friskies food too junky to use, I will never let Inky even look at the stuff. Fillers, byproducts, and unhealthy preservatives galore.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree. It has no nutritional value and it may actually be harmful.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I feed Annabelle a mix of Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light formula, which she seems to have really taken to, and Purina Kitten Chow. The breeder had her on a mix of several different Purinas in addition to a Wellness and Blue Buffalo formula; she swears by this mix. I know that Purina is regarded as "junk" but I wouldn't have bought Annabelle from a breeder with unhealthy-looking hedgies. All the ones I saw there were thriving. But I digress!  The reason I decided to mix the Chicken Soup with Purina Kitten Chow is because I am paranoid about her developing fatty liver disease from eating too many ultra-high quality foods. (I think of it like this: properly served, red meat is healthy for humans to eat, but that doesn't mean chowing down on a steak for dinner every night would have longterm health benefits.)

Also, I know this doesn't support my opinion, but Annabelle REALLY likes the Purina! haha


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She won't develop fatty liver disease from eating high quality food, she will develop it from eating foods with too high a fat content. Yes she would like the Purina kitten food better even though it is a crap quality food. It is high in fat and high fat content equals yummy food. Also, kitten kibbles are usually smaller and/or softer and easier to crunch. Babies love kitten foods and it can be difficult to get them switched over because that high fat is really tasty. :lol: 

If you feel you want to feed a Purina product, choose one other than a Chow brand. The chows are CRAP. Purina healthy weight management is a better choice. Still poor quality but better than chow.


----------

